# Jean Daillé: The Reformers did not leave Rome owing to lapses in discipline



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 21, 2021)

... Though she very gently _tolerate_ such as were debauched or vicious, yet she did not _force_ any to be so. No man was for entering into her communion _constrained_ to be a slave to any of those vices which bore sway in the midst of her. No, a man _might_ have lived within it, and yet addicted himself to _honesty and goodness:_ And as yet corruption had not gained so far, as that ill manners were authorized by _public_ laws. But on the contrary during the worst of times, though her voice was weak and languishing, yet she made _some_ noise against the impiety of the age. And oftentimes those very men that gave ill example in their _lives_ preached against it and decried it horribly in the _pulpit._

That which hath pulled us from her communion is her _doctrine,_ and not her _actions;_ that which she _commands,_ and not that which she _suffers;_ that which she requires of _us all,_ and not that which she tolerates in _some others;_ the articles of her _faith,_ and not the faults of her _life._ For the adoration of the Eucharist, invocation of Saints, veneration of images, and those other articles which we rehearsed before, are not such things as she _only_ tolerates as bad, or excuseth as doubtful; but _beliefs_ which she _commendeth_ as true, and observations which she _commandeth_ as useful and _necessary_ to salvation. ...

For more, see Jean Daillé: The Reformers did not leave Rome owing to lapses in discipline.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irenaeus (Nov 21, 2021)

That's a rather generous and hospitable view of the situation!


----------

